# Hemp bedding any good?



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Hi just wondering if anyone has tried hemp instead of woodshavings and if its any good?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I use aubiose hemp based horse bedding on all my small furries. It's fantastic and economical as it is sold in such big bales


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

I just got a little bag to try it first,it was £4 an i used half the bag for 1 cage change. But the grass mice seemed to love it,they ran out an started nibbling it as soon as it went in so they are happy with it and it looks better than shavings in the cage.Now just to wait and see how long before it smells!


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Well now i dont think i would use anything else! This stuff is great! In my stripeys there is 6 plus a litter of 4 so with woodshavings i have to change about every 3 days but with the hemp it was 8 days with no cleaning at all before there was even a slight whiff an it was slight i had my head right in the cage! I used hutch hemp which unfortunately only comes in small bags so im gonna try a different make so i can get bigger bags. 
Everyone should use this stuff!


----------

